# APR DTR6054 Direct Turbocharger Replacement System



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page*

The APR DTR6054 is a direct turbocharger replacement for the EA888 Gen 3 Engine. This upgrade includes matching software for various vehicles and mods, and provides up to 491 HP and 425 FT-LBS of torque, depending on vehicle platform and fueling, all while keeping emissions components unmodified. The software supports premium pump fuel grades, race fuel grades, and even Ethanol on the Golf R, S3 and TT S platform with fueling upgrades! For dedicated race cars the turbocharger is designed with plenty of headroom to go even further on your own!

*Features and Benefits*

New DTR6054 direct turbocharger replacement designed by APR
Direct bolt-on to MQB platform EA888 gen 3 engines
Included software included produces up to 491 HP depending on platform and configuration
APR Low Pressure Fuel Pump Included (T4100003-A & T4100003-B)
APR High Pressure Fuel Pump Included (T4100003-A & T4100003-B)
APR Multi Port Injection Included (T4100003-B)
Plenty of turbocharger headroom for even more power in “race only” configurations
Over 30% compressor flow compared to the factory Golf R, S3, and TT S IS38 turbocharger
Included software remains emissions compliant and uses your factory exhaust
Included software designed for use on a factory engine (See notes on product page)
Included software tested at various road courses
Various software levels depending on fueling modifications, including stock fueling
Supports 91, 93, 100, and 104 AKI in all configurations
Supports E60-E85 with fueling upgrades (Golf R/S3/TT S platform only)
German dual ceramic ball bearing center section
Vibration sort rig (VSR) balanced turbocharger center housing rotating assembly (CHRA)
Excellent transient response
Aircraft-grade billet 6061 aluminum 60mm compressor wheel
Anti-surge compressor cover
Oversized cast turbo inlet pipe
Machined turbocharger speed sensor port with included billet block off plug
Perfectly matched compressor cover area over radius (A/R)
Silicone discharge hose with APR EZ-flow stepped lips included (No turbo muffler)
Integrated diverter valve (DV) port
Nickle-based superalloy K418 high-flow 54mm turbine wheel
High temperature 310 stainless steel turbine housing
Perfectly matched turbine A/R
All necessary hardware, gaskets, and clamps included
Connects to your factory components and reuses factory wastegate and DV
Incredible value with support and directions included





This is a brand new turbo designed and developed by APR from the ground up. It does not require a core, and there's no additional downtime associated with other upgrade styles. The turbo bolts to the factory location and connects to factory or upgraded components.



Since this turbo was designed from the ground up, and doesn't use any of the factory or factory cloned housings or internals, we had complete control over the design. We've upgraded the CHRA to feature German dual ceramic ball-bearings for smooth and reliable operation with better transient response. This also does away with the failure-prone journal bearing design on the factory turbochargers. Next the compressor cover was upgraded with an appropriate A/R matched to our larger billet aircraft-grade 6061 aluminum 60mm compressor wheel. We've also included a large turbo inlet pipe that perfectly matches the turbo's anti-surge compressor cover and connects directly to your factory or upgraded intake system. We've completely done away with the turbo muffler assembly providing the turbo with a larger outlet and smoother transition. The compressor cover even includes a port for a turbocharger shaft speed sensor should one suit your build.



The turbine side of the turbocharger also benefits from our ground-up design. The turbine housing is cast with 310 stainless steel that's designed to take the heat an abuse seen on a road course. The turbine A/R is perfectly matched to our new nickel-based superalloy K418 54mm turbine wheel. The system will see low exhaust gas temperature, low exhaust back pressure, low turbo discharge temperature, and low shaft speeds because the system has been properly designed from the ground up for the prescribed power levels. Of course, each rotating group is VSR balanced for reliable operation. This all lends well for customers who plan to use this turbo on a dedicated race car as it has the headroom necessary to push the system further on their own.



Each kit includes the complete turbocharger with compressor inlet pipe, compressor outlet hose, t-bolt clamps, gaskets, o-rings, exhaust ring, exhaust v-band, exhaust manifold gasket, new studs, bolts, and washers, all new oil and coolant line o-rings, and our ECU Upgrades for select vehicles. The upgrade uses your factory electronic wastegate and diverter valve, and connects to your factory exhaust, intake, turbo outlet pipe, and oil and coolant lines. This system has seen many road course track days and extensive testing to ensure longevity and reliability of the setup in the harshest of conditions. This setup does not spike torque hard or run on the edge of what the factory rods and pistons have been known to handle, making it as safe on the stock engine as we can for these power levels. Go APR!



*Software Versions*

Specific software is required to use this system. Software is included for various vehicles. Software compatibility must be checked before purchase. Software is available in three formats:


For use with stock fueling (T4100003)
For use with an APR HPFP and APR LPFP (T4100003-A) (Golf R/S3/TT S Platform Only)
For use with an APR HPFP, APR LPFP, and APR MPI Injectors (T4100003-B) (Golf R/S3/TT S Platform Only)

Software can only be installed by an Authorized APR dealer.

*DYNO CHARTS, POWER FIGURES, AND PRICING ON OUR WEBSITE*
*DYNO CHARTS, POWER FIGURES, AND PRICING ON OUR WEBSITE*
*DYNO CHARTS, POWER FIGURES, AND PRICING ON OUR WEBSITE*


*Product Page*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Version 1.3 is now available for the APR DTR6054 Turbocharger System for MK7/7.5 GTI, GLI, A3, and TT platform vehicles! This update brings a host of improvements to power delivery and protection routines that may have artificially healed back some vehicles in some situations on the previous versions from making full power. Furthermore, this update also brings a tweak to our DQ381 7 Speed DSG software to improve acceleration in some situations. Both updates are now available at all APR dealers. This is a free update, including typical labor at APR dealers – Just have your dealer contact APR with any questions related to billing.

Please note, the updates are not necessary or applicable to the DQ250 6 Speed transmission TCUs, or the MK7/7.5 Golf R/S3/TTS platform ECUs.

Support for ECUs outside of the USA and Canada are set to release in the coming weeks. Stay tuned!

#GOAPR


----------



## TariqSh (7 mo ago)

Hello ,
I currently have a 2016 mk3 Audi TT s-line around 230 hp ( Quattro). I would like to upgrade from being stock to the DTR6054. What are the required hardware? Any idea about the possible 100-200 km/h after the upgrade? Is it possible to have pops and bangs?
Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I would run the intake and the intercooler at a minimum. I don't specifically have that acceleration data info. We do not do pops and bangs on this as its designed for the stock cat.


----------



## CleanR88 (4 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> I would run the intake and the intercooler at a minimum. I don't specifically have that acceleration data info. We do not do pops and bangs on this as its designed for the stock cat.


Arin, have you guys seen any ethanol golf r tunes go out? I want to do the dtr with the lpfp and hpfp and go e85 but I don’t see many people reviewing e85 golf r dtr.


----------



## SteveBriggs (3 mo ago)

Arin, have any ethanol golf r songs been heard recently? Although I saw few reviews on e85 golf r dtr, I want to do the dtr with the lpfp and hpfp.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, several, including our cars here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR DTR6054 now supports the ROW / European / Non-USA/Canada Markets!

*Details*








ROW / Euro Market support for the APR DTR6054 Direct Replacement Turbocharger System (2.0T EA888.3)


The APR DTR6054 is a direct turbocharger replacement for the EA888 Gen 3 Engine. This upgrade includes matching software for various vehicles and mods, and provides up to 478 HP and 441 FT-LBS of torque, depending on vehicle platform and fueling, all while keeping emissions components...




goapr.io





This ROW release is designed for use on Rest of World (ROW) / European / Non-USA / Non-Canadian market vehicles that feature a 2.0T EA888.3 engine with an IS20 factory turbocharger. Typical vehicles include the MQB Audi A3, Q3, S1, SQ2, and TT, VW Jetta / GLI, Golf GTI, and Tiguan, Skoda Octavia, Seat Leon, and more with manual and DSG/S-Tronic transmissions. This includes both Simos 18 and Simos 18.10 ECUs, and both GPF/OPF and Non-GPF/OPF based vehicles. Software support for IS38 factory turbocharger based vehicles such as the MQB Golf R, S3, and similar platform vehicles are still in development but not available at this time.

Please note:

Specific software is required to use this system. Software is included for various vehicles. Software compatibility must be checked before purchase. If no software is found, a software request must be made and filled before purchase. The software installs to your vehicle's factory ECU. Software can only be installed by an Authorized APR dealer.

This system reuses your factory electronic wastegate and electronic diverter valve. To safely achieve the advertised power use an upgraded Intake and Intercooler. To prevent clutch slip use our transmission software or a manual clutch upgrade. Use APR spark plugs or NGK heat range 9 (NGKR7437-9) spark plugs gapped to 0.024" ±0.002" or 0.6mm ±0.05mm with a change interval of 10-15,000 mi or 16-24,000 km. Always use a high performance oil with more frequent change intervals.

To fit this system with APR Compressor Outlet Pipes, use the APR DTR6054 Compressor Outlet Hose Conversion Kit (MS100213).


----------

